# How to get a job at 20 WITHOUT experience?



## Danz (Jun 26, 2011)

All jobs these days need applicants to have prior experience before they'll even look at your app. I'm turning 20 and have never worked before. Is it too late to get a job in retail now without the experience? I know we all have to start at some point but is 20 too late to start since they need prior experience?

I have applied on numerous occasions and interviewed a few times but failed all of them. I guess I was awkward in the interviews which costed my chances.

When I see people I know with jobs, it makes me feel childish and dependent as I still have to use my parents' money. I don't have a car and still leaning to drive.

How can I address this issue?


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

You're not to old, do you still study? If so then you know it is just a temporary job so don't stress about it.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

Start off in fast food like everyone else. Places like that are constantly hiring because people are constantly quitting. I got my first job at 20 at papa john's pizza.


----------



## uponit01 (Sep 5, 2009)

21 no experience, but still looking!


----------



## IvyAndRoses (Sep 4, 2011)

28 and no experience that counts. I'm hopeless.


----------



## Ambient (Aug 16, 2011)

For someone just starting out, go the fast-food route. Once you have "work" experience other employers will consider you.

If you are educated, and can't get a job in your field, try volunteering on the side in your chosen profession (if possible).


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I got my first job at 20 in retail so no, it's not too late. Keep trying, maybe apply to other retail places you haven't considered. And like other posters mentioned, fast food is a great starting-off point. Any kind of experience counts!


----------



## josen (Aug 20, 2011)

i'm a manager and hire/fire quite frequently.

i'm pretty easy, but this is what i look for:
drives a car.
has a good attitude, smiles.
has confidence!

i get a lot of "yeah i've applied to 100s of places and it's like no one wants me.... i don't know what i'm gonna do..."
yeah i feel bad but i don't want to hire this either.

just say,
"i've been working for my father (make something up), i'm obsessed with keeping clean, and i work very well with people."

i know wal-mart and the likes give you ridiculous questionairres... answer as confidently and breifly as possible.

good luck


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I know how you feel. I've not worked yet and I feel like crap when I see everyone I know, and people younger than me already working.

But it's definitely not too late. Just keep trying and something will come along.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Join the club man, I'm the same age haven't had a job even though I have found a couple but sucked with the interviews, so I know exactly how you're feeling.

I thought you were me for a second lol, I'm also dependent on my parents for money and don't have a car i'm also just learning to drive.


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

as per my similar post in the college thread....

if your doing nothing now, why not try get a job for $0/hr in the industry you want to work in, just to get a bit of experience ?


----------



## 8vessels (Aug 26, 2011)

thru connections, just anyone you know may know of, someone could be hiring or could use some help so just ask around and chances are u can figure out something. 
otherwise like some others said just start small, entry level stuff like working at fast food, mall, groceries, even renovation and stocking if ur willing to do manual labor... that kinda thing. apply to bunch of places like that somethings bound to bite.


----------



## Darth Thomas (Sep 14, 2011)

Have potential employers call me at 555-5578 and I will give you a great reference. For a small fee of course. :b

But seriously, unless you have family members or great connections, the standard advice is to start at the bottom of the field you want to get into and work your way up. Yeah, sucks I know.

Think of all the 40+year old career men/women you know and ask them if there are any openings at their work place.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, you've had a few interviews so far, so I think you should just keep doing what you're doing. Sometimes it takes a few interviews before you get a job. Good luck!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*i think i may amaze u..*



Danz said:


> All jobs these days need applicants to have prior experience before they'll even look at your app. I'm turning 20 and have never worked before. Is it too late to get a job in retail now without the experience? I know we all have to start at some point but is 20 too late to start since they need prior experience?
> 
> I have applied on numerous occasions and interviewed a few times but failed all of them. I guess I was awkward in the interviews which costed my chances.
> 
> ...


I got my job when I was 18 had no experience..and eve didnt pass my last schooling year..i jst had appeared the exam and the next day I got my job.its 3 years since I m employed..and sometime it makes me feel proud that people of my age more educated still look for vacancies to come..
:teeth:teeth


----------



## serenity2125 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm 21 and the closest thing I've had to a real job is babysitting.


----------



## vidory (Sep 25, 2010)

I was almost 19 when I got my first job, and so are a lot of other people I know. It seems hard at first, but once you find that first one, you'll stop freaking out. Just be more confident in the interviews!


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

At 19, I got hired once at a fundraising calling center on campus(but it's terrible for SA and I quit within a month when I found out it was mandatory for me to attend this work party thing), At 20 I got hired at a restaurant but they fired me within 2 weeks because quote, "You're too shy". Now I'm 21 and a few weeks ago I got hired as a cashier at a drug/health food store! I had no experience to put down, but I listed volunteering I've done as my experience. I dressed more professionally than most of the kids I saw coming in, I somehow managed to pretend to be at least somewhat confident and bubbly, I focused on positive qualities about myself and was honest about my weaknesses but explained how I manage them now. I watched interview practice videos on youtube which prepared me a lot for any surprises. I got the job =) Just watching those videos on youtube will give you the confidence to perform better.


----------



## EScher (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm basically in the same boat man. I've had jobs but i didn't hold them for more than a couple weeks at a time, mostly because i was selling pot and was more concerned about partying but also due to my high level of anxiety. Now i've got a DUI and not a penny to my name. My advice would be to find your nearest temp agency and put your info in there. Don't be afraid to lie a little bit on the application either, they really don't check it and will end up giving you an absurdly easy job. That's the route im taking.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Fast food places, restaurants, usually hire quickly. I got my 1st real job at 21 with some job back ground because I registered for a Summer job program here in NYC and worked 2 summers in a row. My mom had a friend at work and that her place needed a busboy and I went in and was hired immediately.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

make something up on ur CV


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

I know many people will toot their morality horns at this, but: LIE!!!!!

Make up a fake resume with some experience and education (if you don't have any). I worked a seasonal position at a retail outlet for 6 weeks, but extended it to a year+ on my resume. (This made is a lot less difficult to lie about, since I actually knew what the job entailed.) I made up another position. 

When it comes to minimum wage-type jobs, the vast majority of employers will not spend the time to check your employment . Even if a verification does take place, many companies have policies that make it difficult to verify information; thus, not worth the effort.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Walk into a McDonald's


----------



## 67ChevySunburn (Jun 16, 2014)

Just offer to work for free - nobody will be able to outbid you that way.

This is true, though. How much more competitive can you get? I went through a period of two years unemployment, spiralling into depression and self-destruction, until I was forced into doing tertiary education by the government, and as a consequence, I had to find somewhere to do work experience.

I made it clear to my prospective employers that I didn't expect any pay, only experience. They warmed to this idea immediately. It shows them that you are motivated to learn the trade instead of being motivated by money, that you have initiative, and that you are willing to learn. Knowledge is your reward.

How do you think people around you will feel when the guy who works for free can do their job? They'll feel like their hours are at risk, as they will be. Any reasonable boss will hire you as soon as they have an opening instead of getting someone from outside the company. You're proving you can do the job and you've just saved the company money in the process. You're a shoe-in this way. You've just distinguished yourself from the dozen of other desperate job seekers who applied for a job. Working hard might also guilt-trip your boss into giving you a job: "He always works so hard and asks for nothing. I _have to_ give him a job!"

Sometimes you just have to start at the (very) bottom. Don't think you're the first person to be in this situation. There is a way out.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I got my first job at __ working ______. Honestly that's the easiest way to get a job. Also volunteering around your community would be something to add on your resume that might help you land a job.


----------



## PrincessVoldemort (Aug 21, 2014)

Ugh, I know! It's so frustrating. But for me, fast food is not an option, because the smell of meat cooking makes me feel sick. That is one reason why I don't eat meat.


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

If you're not really doing anything you could try a job training program... I went to Job Corps for about two years because I never really left the house and had no idea what I was going to do with my life. It was a good experience for me. Since I lived there it got me out of my shell by having to be around people 24/7, stopped me from mooching off my parents, and helpede make some friends.

There's all sorts of trades you can choose from including just getting certified in a number if things like for fork lifting it's just a few days class, they have driving instructors to train you to get your license( this can also help with your insurance rates), GED and highschool classes, etc.

The one I went to had: security, plastering, building maintenance, cement, HVAC, heavy equipment operators, culinary, office, hospitality, landscaping, and maybe a few others. The thing is, you have to get a feel for the trades and how they operate... Some of them like office just had you do a bunch trainings on the computer, sent you to some internships, and then threw you out into the world with a letter of recommendation to fend for yourself. I went through security though, which because we had a great instructor was very indepth, involved, we got a ton of training, certifications, and even did extensive employability training very week. Our job placement record was damn near 100%, and through certain connections you were pretty much guaranteed an interview and a job before you even finished the class.

Some of the more physical trades are even unionized, so by going under the training and joining the union you're pretty much guaranteed some high paying construction/repair work.

Best of all, the whole program is free... Housing, food, therapy, medical/dental, recreational trips pretty much every day, training, schooling, etc. all free... Of course some of it might be very good, while others might be not so good, personally I didn't have any real problem with anything but depending on where you live and who's in charge of certain aspects you could get bad food, therapist that doesn't know anything about social anxiety, bad
Roommates, lazy instructor, etc. but then again that's true for everything in life

Also note that there is an age limit of 24.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Do charity work, so you have some experience and it looks really good on your resume


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I lied on my application in order to get my first job. I had my childhood friend's dad play along as my former boss.


----------

